# how to access mailman web interface?[SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hi,

Just emerged net-mail/mailma- 2.1.14 on amd64, gentoo.

Followed all steps as mentioned in /usr/share/doc/mailman-2.1.14/README.gentoo

Restarted apache2 and started mailman.

Now I thought it is time to access the webinterface , however neither http://127.0.0.1/mailman/ nor http://127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/mailman work on the browser?

Result is 

```

The requested URL /mailman/ was not found on this server.

```

I do however find this in Apache config directory,

```

cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/50_mailman.conf 

<IfDefine MAILMAN>

   ScriptAlias /mailman/ "/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/"

   <Directory "/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/">

      AllowOverride None

      Options None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   Alias /pipermail/ "/var/lib/mailman/archives/public/"

   <Directory "/var/lib/mailman/archives/public/">

      AllowOverride None

      Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks

      Order allow,deny  

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   Alias /mailman-icons/ "/usr/lib64/mailman/icons/"

   <Directory "/usr/lib64/mailman/icons/">

      AllowOverride None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

</IfDefine>
```

Apache2 and mailman both are running. Any advise?Last edited by upengan78 on Tue Dec 14, 2010 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

```
[Fri Dec 10 14:53:06 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/admin

[Fri Dec 10 14:53:56 2010] [error] [client IP address] Attempt to serve directory: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/

[Fri Dec 10 14:54:00 2010] [error] [client IP address] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo'

[Fri Dec 10 14:54:00 2010] [error] [client IP address] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo

[Fri Dec 10 14:54:42 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo'

[Fri Dec 10 14:54:42 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo

[Fri Dec 10 14:56:33 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo'

[Fri Dec 10 14:56:33 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo

[Fri Dec 10 14:57:33 2010] [error] [client IP address] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo'

[Fri Dec 10 14:57:33 2010] [error] [client IP address] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/listinfo
```

s -al /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin/          

```
total 140

drwxrwsr-x  2 mailman mailman  4096 Dec 10 09:41 .

drwxr-xr-x 13 mailman root     4096 Dec 10 10:27 ..

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 admin

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 admindb

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 confirm

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 create

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 edithtml

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 listinfo

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 options

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 private

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 rmlist

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 roster

-rwxr-s--x  1 mailman mailman 10448 Dec 10 09:41 subscribe

```

id mailman

uid=280(mailman) gid=280(mailman) groups=280(mailman),16(cron)

----------

## upengan78

Ok, an update.  :Smile: 

I tried newer version of apache on my system.

```
[I] www-servers/apache

     Available versions:  (2) 2.2.14-r1 2.2.15 2.2.16 (~)2.2.16-r1

   {apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_asis apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbd apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_cern_meta apache2_modules_cgi apache2_modules_cgid apache2_modules_charset_lite apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_dbd apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_dumpio apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_ident apache2_modules_imagemap apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_log_forensic apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_proxy apache2_modules_proxy_ajp apache2_modules_proxy_balancer apache2_modules_proxy_connect apache2_modules_proxy_ftp apache2_modules_proxy_http apache2_modules_proxy_scgi apache2_modules_reqtimeout apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_substitute apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_version apache2_modules_vhost_alias apache2_mpms_event apache2_mpms_itk apache2_mpms_peruser apache2_mpms_prefork apache2_mpms_worker debug doc ldap selinux ssl static suexec threads}

     Installed versions:  2.2.16-r1(2)(15:57:16 12/14/10)(apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbd apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_cgi apache2_modules_cgid apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_dbd apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_ident apache2_modules_imagemap apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_proxy apache2_modules_proxy_ajp apache2_modules_proxy_balancer apache2_modules_proxy_connect apache2_modules_proxy_http apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias ldap ssl -apache2_modules_asis -apache2_modules_authn_alias -apache2_modules_cern_meta -apache2_modules_charset_lite -apache2_modules_dumpio -apache2_modules_log_forensic -apache2_modules_proxy_ftp -apache2_modules_proxy_scgi -apache2_modules_reqtimeout -apache2_modules_substitute -apache2_modules_version -apache2_mpms_event -apache2_mpms_itk -apache2_mpms_peruser -apache2_mpms_prefork -apache2_mpms_worker -debug -doc -selinux -static -suexec -threads)

     Homepage:            http://httpd.apache.org/

     Description:         The Apache Web Server.
```

And, now the URL seem to work fine. Looks like a bug in 2.2.16 that Apache can't handle /etc/apache2/modules.d directory properly.

----------

## Herring42

Just to make a note:

Make sure the CGI and CGID modules are enabled!

----------

## upengan78

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> Just to make a note:
> 
> Make sure the CGI and CGID modules are enabled!

 

Yes they were enabled in 2.2.16 also but it didn't work, so i emerged apache-2.2.16-r1  and then the web interface worked as I said in my last post.

Thanks!

----------

